# Game #22: Heat @ Cavs (12/17/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Miami Heat* *(14-10) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(12-9)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 8:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

It was nice to see the Cavaliers actually try to play defense, show hustle, break the losing streak and not come out totally flat on national television. The game with Denver was a game of runs, going back and forth with offensive flurries. Against Miami, with Wade, The Diesel, and Riley in their corner, a more consistent effort will be needed. The Heat have won all 3 games they’ve played under Coach Riley. Miami will be playing on back-to-back nights while the Cavs will have had a day's rest. There won't be any excuse for Cleveland not to play with high energy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Articles*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Newble’s return is game-time decision*
> 
> Saturday, December 17, 2005
> ...





> *Forumla strikes gold*
> *Defense, team effort nip Denver*
> 
> Friday, December 16, 2005
> ...





> *Jones facing former team*
> 
> *Ex-Heat player plans on just doing his job tonight with the Cavs*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Miami Heat/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This will obviously be a tough game. This is Miami's 4th game in 5 nights I believe so we should take advantage and try to push the ball a bit more. 

Would have been nice to catch them without Shaq, they are 4-0 with him in the lineup relative to hovering around .500 without him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Even without Shaq, we're still above average inside with Zo. 

I can't wait to see Hughes on Wade again, you better pray Hughes comes to play or it's gonna be like the Wizards series last year where Wade embarassed Mr. Hughes.

From living up in Ohio and seeing alot of Cavs games, I know it basically all comes down to if someone gives LeBron some support. If not, we're gonna blow you out. If LeBron gets a sidekick tonight, we'll have a game. 

Oh...and here's to the Damon vs. Riley feud. Really...who does DJ think he is???


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland went to Ilgauskas on the first play of the game and he scored. But Miami went to Shaq on their first possession too. Both teams have been called for defensive 3-second technicals less than 2 minutes into the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes is attacking the basket. Good to see him aggressive early.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes is guarding Payton and Snow is checking Wade. Interesting call by Coach Brown. 

Miami is 1-7 to start the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Heat are making their run. They're back in the game with 6 straight points.

Gooden is fouled and will go to the line (Payton's first foul).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Marty is going to get some run tonight with the foul trouble Shaq puts our bigs in.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq has picked up his 2nd foul. But with Ilgauskas currently on the bench, we look so small compared to Miami with the Diesel out there. Shaq is on the bench now with Zo taking his place.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great pass from James to Hughes. Sweet.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's been throwing some sick passes the last two games. Ball handling magic tonight too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Shaq has picked up his 2nd foul. But with Ilgauskas currently on the bench, we look so small compared to Miami with the Diesel out there. Shaq is on the bench now with Zo taking his place.


SoZo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet pass by Hughes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The funny thing is we seem to have more trouble with Shaq on the bench than when he's in the game. When Miami plays at a faster pace when the Daddy's gone, they're moving the ball all over the place.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice seeing Marshall put the ball on the floor and drive again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 22-18 at the end of the 1st quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes threw down a mean dunk there. Ouch. Shook Wade and dunked on Zo.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z to James! What a nice play.

Ex-Cavalier Kapono checks into the game.

James with another smash.

Snow hits the lay up and is fouled. Nice pass by James. Shaq picks up his 3rd foul. That could be a potentially big play there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How do we look on defense Remy?

I can't watch this game tonight :dead:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Our defense looks okay. We have more trouble when Miami moves the ball, speeds up the pace and attacks the rim with a drive-first mentality rather than a post-first mentality. When Shaq is in the game, we seem to be okay (doesn't make sense, it should be the other way around).

Not being able to watch games sucks. Before I got league pass, I used to miss games too. =(

---

Kapono nails a shot and Hughes answers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes stands his ground and Walker picks up an offensive foul.

Then Gooden nails a jump hook but falls to the ground. Gooden seems to have hurt his left ankle. Let's hope he's okay. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Did it look like a sprain or a serious injury like a break? On the radio they made it sound like Drew couldn't even walk off the court. 

Damn we are getting a ton of injuries :curse:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z has been aggressive tonight. He's been demanding the ball and really putting energy into posting up. I like this.

Gooden goes back to the locker room. Again, I hope he's okay. The broken record sounds again: moments like this makes me wish we had Varejao. Drew's fall seemed more odd/awkward than anything. I didn't think it looked too bad but then again, sometimes those freak spills can be the worst ones.

Hughes nails a jumper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow sounds like Larry is hot tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes nails another 3-ball. Two in a row for Larry. He's feeling it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes with a steal and goes coast-to-coast for the lay up. The Cavs have scored 11 points in a row. James and Hughes have scored 37 points combined, which is only 1 fewer than the entire Heat team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ha it figures, suffer through our horrible play of late and just happen to miss our best 1st half of the season against a great team. :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is the team we had to start the season! With maybe a shade more defense.

Huzzah!

I love the ball movement. The defense. When this team gets confidence, they are a joy to watch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland's been good at getting to the line tonight. They need to keep attacking and moving the ball.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wade's been scoring but the team has been making him take tough shots and earn it. 

Hughes scores at the buzzer! He's been balling tonight. Larry has been fighting tooth and nail with Wade all night.

Cleveland leads 61-44 at halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Hughes with 19 at halftime?? That's the 10 million dollar guy we were looking for. It's almost like he wants to prove himself against Wade after the playoff series last year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Larry looks like a new man tonight. Wherever Pioneer is right now or whatever he's doing, I hope he's hearing about Larry tonight. This is great to see.

That said, there's still another half of basketball to play and Miami is going to make a major run. They're a rock solid team, so it's inevitable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah, you know Shaq is going to assert himself at some point. And with Gooden injured, and Z in some slight foul trouble, we could be in hot water really fast.

But so long as the Cavs keep up the defensive intensity, and continue to move the ball on offense, they'll win this one.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh my I have never seen larry look this explosive or quick. I have really laid into hughes recently and im glad my riding has got him back on track


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, you know Shaq is going to assert himself at some point. And with Gooden injured, and Z in some slight foul trouble, we could be in hot water really fast.
> 
> But so long as the Cavs keep up the defensive intensity, and continue to move the ball on offense, they'll win this one.


Yeah Shaq with 2 pts is kind of scary, i'd imagine Riley will rip into them at halftime. 

We just need to play them even here in the 3rd, i'll take our chances with a double digit 4th quarter lead @ home.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope we don't have our usual flat 3rd quarters because we played very well in the 2nd quarter. In the second, Cleveland scored 39 points, in what has to be their best 2nd quarter of the entire season.

----

Gooden will sit out the rest of the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Those Dunks Larry has been doing tonight, were layups earlier in the season. He's got an extra spring in his step tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No Drew.

Oh how I miss Anderson.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z is nailing jumpers to spread the floor and test Shaq.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs have slowed the game down in this quarter compared to their hyper pace in the 2nd. But they still look good, so I can't complain.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Z's new nickname should be The Big Sleep. Because of his sleeping problems, and because he's hardcore like a Chandler novel.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland has 20 assists on their 27 field goals. Unselfish play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James nails a 3-ball. Good ball movement.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall bombs a 3-ball. He has 15 points off the bench. 

Haslem got a technical foul.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon Jones nails a 3-ball. It's bombs away right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remy23 said:


> Marshall bombs a 3-ball. He has 15 points off the bench.
> 
> Haslem got a technical foul.


 what a BS call....that junk cost the Heat a 6 point swing


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall nails another 3-ball.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we catch the Cavs on the end of a 5 game road trip and the bucket is the size of Lake Erie for them tonight......

7 game series? Shots aren't gonna be droppin like this...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> what a BS call....that junk cost the Heat a 6 point swing


The replay showed a clear offensive foul with the left arm warding off the defender (left arm going into the defender's neck to create space for the shot).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Marshall has been lights out 2 games in a row now. Hopefully he's finding his groove again, he really elevates our play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remy23 said:


> The replay showed a clear offensive foul with the left arm warding off the defender (left arm going into the defender's neck to create space for the shot).


 that's not a foul if he's simply going up strong and shielding with his left arm...
if he pushed to create space, then yes...but he didnt.

the ref was on the baseline on Haslem's right side, so he had a horrible angle to see it anyways...oh well


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 7 game series? Shots aren't gonna be droppin like this...


Of course not. Playoff series are a different animal from head to toe. But in regular season games teams can hit shots like this. It could have been Miami nailing these shots instead of Cleveland tonight. That just as easily could have happened. If it was the other way around, I would be a little upset but I'd realize that's just the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Miami used a 2-3 zone on that last possession. I'll keep an eye out if the zone is merely a mix up tactic or a consistent strategic ploy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the roles are basically reversed tonight...

usually it's the cavs w/ Bron and nothing else.

Tonight, we got Wade and nothing else. It's the end of a 5 game road trip, and back to back nights. I hate losing...but the Cavs are a tough home team, and shooting lights out. What can you do?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jones nailed a ridiculous 3-ball at the end of the shot clock. I'm shocked he even hit the rim, let alone made the shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hah we are just raining 3's tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> what a BS call....that junk cost the Heat a 6 point swing


It was the right call. Haslem would have got his **** stuffed if he hadn't thrown the elbow into Lebron's face.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James with 9 asssits going into the 4th. Back to back games he's had 9+ assists, hopefully a trend we can see continue.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 93-73 at the end of three quarters. I'm just shocked to see Cleveland play a contending level team (Detroit, Miami, San Antonio) and play this well. Whenever we faced elite teams, we were always the team that got stomped. All those 20 point blow outs and head-scratching moments; it's just strange to be on the other end of this. I'm happy we're playing well but honestly, even if we had a lead over Miami after 3 quarters, never in 100 years would I predict or expect this (and I'm a huge Cavs fan).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel, it's just one game. The Heat have been playing awesome since getting Shaq back, and they'll continue to do so, regardless of whether they win tonight or not. You're taking this too hard.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. I have nothing but love for Miami. They'll bounce right back. When you see some of the shots Cleveland made tonight, you can't get mad. This is literally a career night for the team and several of the players, so that's hard for opposing teams to overcome (we've been on the receiving end of these types of games many times, trust me).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Maybe our guys are just tired of being embarassed against the elite teams and on defense. Sometimes you have to hit rock bottom before you can turn it around.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Shaq_Diesel, it's just one game. The Heat have been playing awesome since getting Shaq back, and they'll continue to do so, regardless of whether they win tonight or not. You're taking this too hard.


Isn't his roomie LJ to LBJ for 3? My guess is he doesn't want to hear the inevitable trash talk coming his way :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs a little sloppy to start the fourth.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Shaq_Diesel, it's just one game. The Heat have been playing awesome since getting Shaq back, and they'll continue to do so, regardless of whether they win tonight or not. You're taking this too hard.


 No I'm really not taking it too hard, read my last post...

The bucket is huge for you guys tonight, this kind of stuff doesn't play out in a 7 game series. Shaq is obviously fatigued from just coming back and coming off this stretch of 5 games in only a few days on the road. 

We've got Wade and nothing else tonight....it's the situation LeBron is usually in. Like I said earlier today at the beginning of this thread, if LeBron gets some help, we're gonna have a game tonight. Did he get help? Hughes and Marshall both have over 20, Damon is hitting 3s, Z is knocking down Js. Not alot we can do.

We'll keep playing hard til the final buzzer, but it's gonna take a Cleveland Browns-esc choke job for us to win tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ If Cleveland horses around, instead of cruising down the stretch, it'll be a scare in the clutch moments of the game. I don't want to see that.

Miami is on a good run right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Isn't his roomie LJ to LBJ for 3? My guess is he doesn't want to hear the inevitable trash talk coming his way :biggrin:


 it's his b-day today. he can have a win, b/c i didn't get him anything. he knows who's closer to the title, so 1 win, ah well...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well here's the beginnings of your Cleveland Browns-eque choke job. The ball stopped moving on offense, and the rebounding stopped on defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

are we getting a little breeze off the Lake??? somebody open a window???! Cavs have gone cold!

Heat down 8! 17-2 run


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

17-2 Heat run. The zone is very effective and the Heat are looking great on offense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Only the Cavs can manage to give up a 20 pt lead in a matter of mins


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What is Larry Hughes doing with the ball this quarter? He's been trying to be Lebron, and been doing a piss poor job of it. I think Lebron has touched it twice this entire run for the heat.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Exactly. Going away from LeBron is instant death for our team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James scores on the drive going left. Right on cue.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBron puts an end to the run...timeout by Riles


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James scores on the pull-up jumper. Amazing. We look like steaming dog crap when we go away from James and on back-to-back possessions, we score, look good and cause the Heat to use a time-out. 

This isn't frickin' rocket science here. =*(


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This has been another masterful floor game for Lebron tonight. Picking his spots. When his teammates come out to play, it allows him to pick his spots to score and pass. When they aren't it forces him to become more predictable on offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Get the ball out of Larry's hands! Damnit. Go with what works and win the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron saving our butts as usual.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James scores again. Just run the offense through him from here on out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

welp, LeBron hitting fadeway 3s from the top of the arc, shots just keep dropping for you guys


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James nails a big 3-ball. He's the man. James has our last 11 points.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z checks back into the game for Henderson after getting a nice rest.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James nails another tough shot. Miami calls a time-out with Cleveland leading by 10.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was a heat check. Not quite Lebron.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nothin you can do there, Wade can't play any better D without fouling him on that shot...that's just LeBron being LeBron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. Heat checks are usually better to do early in the game. But the way things were going, I'm not shocked he took that shot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Heat are within 5. The zone has made Cleveland play some awful possessions.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kapno for 33333333333

Heat down 5!
Timeout Cavs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Next practice, win or lose, Coach Brown needs to run a clinic on how to attack the 2-3 zone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

argggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

we needed to grab that DJ miss


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall fouled with 1:27 to go. Donyell hits the first, nails the second.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow double lane violation......what a joke

how do you make that call in a game this close?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Diesel is going to the stripe. He misses the first, makes the second. The score is 110-103. There was a double-lane violation called. The second free-throw does not count. Jump ball.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> wow double lane violation......what a joke
> 
> how do you make that call in a game this close?


karma for shaq?

btw I love shaq :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Big Z isn't hurt. His head hit Dwyane's leg when running for a ball and slipping. Cleveland calls a 20-second time out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice to see Zydrunas get up under his own power and walk to the bench. Thank goodness.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's Cleveland's last timeout too. Hope they don't end up needing it.

Have to hand it to Miami. None of expected them to give up, and they certainly didn't.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

huge lump on Z's head


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Haslem thought he had the steal but instead fouled James. That put Miami over the limit, sending James to the line.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Heat were called for a delay of game violation.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goddamn. Just let the Heat setup their fullcourt defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why waste 12 seconds to foul?


and why not foul Damon? we should know damn well he can't hit big FTs!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wade fouls Hughes after the Heat tried to force the steal/turnover but couldn't. Larry steps to the foul line with 31 seconds remaining.

Hughes nails the first free-throw, misses the second. Cleveland leads 112-107 with 31 seconds remaining.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thank you Antoine....it was absolutely necessary to throw up a 3 from 4 feet behind the line....

and like I said, Damon can't hit big FTs, he's a chokejob


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Make the frickin' free throws.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jones nails the second. Cleveland leads 113-107 with 14 seconds remaining.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> thank you Antoine....it was absolutely necessary to throw up a 3 from 4 feet behind the line....
> 
> and like I said, Damon can't hit big FTs, he's a chokejob



Damon missed two free throws the other day too. He's just struggling from the line right now. I don't know if choke is the right word.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron grabs the rebound from Shaq and is fouled. Nice play James!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good game by the Cavs.
The swagger looks like it's back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James nails the first free-throw, then hits the second.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 115, Miami 107*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he choked in game 7 vs. the Pistons too....I wouldn't put my trust in him at the end of big games.

Anyways, good game. You did what ya had to do to win, and almost did what you had to do to lose it too....we'll get ya next time


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Great win for the cavs I almost expected this with Miami playing 4 games in 5 nights and 5 in 7.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think this game also illistrated that while Lebron and Wade are both great players, tops in the league on the perimeter arguably, there is in fact a slight margin there already. Very Jordan-Drexler like, in that margin. Wade puts up a poor man's version of Lebron James every night.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think this game also illistrated that while Lebron and Wade are both great players, tops in the league on the perimeter arguably, there is in fact a slight margin there already. Very Jordan-Drexler like, in that margin. *Wade puts up a poor man's version of Lebron James every night.*


very arrogant to say that. To me, the only thing LeBron has on Wade is that extra few inches, and the strength that comes with it.

Both are amazing at getting to the rim, both have improving outside jumpers, both are great defenders in the way of getting in passing lanes, and both are in progress of improving on-ball defenders. As someone who lives in Ohio, so I see alot of LeBron, I saw him play in person when he was a sophomore in high school, but someone who also is a Heat fan and watches nearly every Heat game too.....I'd put them on the exact same level right now, both are nearly identical in their games when you break it down. If anything, the edge should maybe go to Wade for having alot more success in his 2 seasons against LeBron's lack of wins. No matter how you swing it, these 2 are gonna be the face of this league for many years to come.....


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

You can't really go wrong with D. Wade or Lebron on your team. Both should be 1st team all stars. And both can take over a game when they have to. And they keep their teamates involved. Wade actually has years of experience over Lebron considering the years he played in college. But Lebron is looking more confident every year. Each player has the respect of the other.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

agreed with shaq diesal and loyalty, they are both very very good players, and the only thing lebron has on wade is his strength and height, and they both put up good #'s and can both turn games around at the last minute...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Size and strength are pretty significant advantages in Lebron's favor though. I agree they are both good players. In fact I think they are both great players. But I do think there's a diffrence, and while Wade has the potential to be as good as Jordan, Lebron has the potential to be the greatest of all-time. That's how I see it anyways, obviously my opinion is a minority one and will remain so until Lebron does something of note in the playoffs. Until then many fans will continue to rate Wade, and when he plays well, Melo, ahead of Lebron.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is absolutely the man. He is probably second in the league (behind Iverson) at beating his man off the dribble and he's about the most fearless player I've ever seen play. But I still think LeBron is better. LeBron just makes it appear that the game is just easy. I don't even think I can explain it better than that. I also think that LeBron is a better passer and shooter. I really don't want to get into a LeBron vs Wade discussion

The game was just great

LeBron with 41 on only 19 shots and 10 assists
Marshall with 25 and 13
The Cavs with 29 assists on 40 made baskets

This is the way we should play every night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> LeBron just makes it appear that the game is just easy. I don't even think I can explain it better than that.


Even though they play different sports, I've always compared James' talent, cool composure and effortless play to tennis star Roger Federer. Both men receive a lot of hype and sometimes people say that makes them overrated. Yet on the other hand, their skill sets are so wide, they can make whatever they do seem effortless and instead of getting props for that, you get comments like, "Ah, he's only okay at this but isn't really great at it." I guess the bigger picture to be seen is that regardless of your sport, if you're an all-around talent who puts things together and seems effortless, some people will doubt if you're even really good or not.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> . LeBron just makes it appear that the game is just easy. I don't even think I can explain it better than that. .


Very well said, I agree completely. That's really the best way to describe it. When Lebron plays, he makes it all seem very easy. He's been that way since his rookie year, really since his first NBA game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Injury update*



> *Click Me!*
> 
> The only downside was the injuries. Ilgauskas got a shoulder in the head from Wade in fourth quarter that raised two large lumps on his temple. Gooden re-sprained his left ankle in the first half and didn't return.
> 
> Neither player is expected to be out long.


This is definitely good news to hear. I was worried for a moment there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Articles*












> *Jones scores points, but not with everyone*
> 
> *Veteran free agent can hit key 3-pointers, but he also can cause headaches with his style, attitude*
> 
> ...





> *Cruise becomes mad dash for Cavs*
> 
> *James scores 41 points to help hold off Heat in hot fourth quarter*
> 
> ...





> *Riley fires back at Jones’ comments*
> 
> Sunday, December 18, 2005
> 
> ...





> *Cavs cool off Heat*
> 
> *LeBron scores 41 points, including 13 straight*
> 
> ...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow Lebron James was incredible he couldnt miss in the 4th quyarter.

I dont think he is better than Wade i think they are still on the same level but thats my opnion, the Heat fought back but Lebron James wouldnt let Miami come back.

Good win and Good Luck.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This game showed that LeBron can score alot and we can win. He is still distributing the ball when he scores. I hope this game can propel them onto another big winning streak.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Isn't his roomie LJ to LBJ for 3? My guess is he doesn't want to hear the inevitable trash talk coming his way :biggrin:


hahaha yesssssssssssss


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*As Heat pays price, Riley delivers praise*












> *CAVALIERS*
> *As Heat pays price, Riley delivers praise*
> 
> Monday, December 19, 2005
> ...


----------

